# Audi tts - engine remap advice



## kjlewis (Sep 19, 2013)

hi Guys

firstly id like to say this forum is excellent and is an amazing resource 

i just wanted some advice off audi tts owners, and tt owners as to engine remapping, like super chips etc

firstly is it safe?

also which company does the best remap?

any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

Remaps are safe if you use a reputable company.

For your engine APR are best.

I've tried Jabba, AMD, r-tech and Revo on the engine you have so speaking from experience.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Super a(RS)e comes on searches (remap) and spams APR (again) :roll:

They don't need to be forum sponsors they got their own pimp doing it for them :roll:


----------



## kjlewis (Sep 19, 2013)

what about superchips any good?


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Superchips are fine as far as reliability goes, you also get the option of the Bluefin controller to select various map option.

I think they are not quite as "potent" as the likes of Revo or APR, which really push the envelope of what is possible (but still without exceeding any safety limitations)


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

I only have experience of Shark but I can highly recommend them


----------



## SuperRS (Mar 7, 2012)

APR > Shark > Revo > supershits


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

No need to let us know the effects of this evening's curry :lol:


----------



## kjlewis (Sep 19, 2013)

apr sounds like it gets alot of love, does anyone know how much they charge?


----------



## AwesomeJohn (Apr 25, 2006)

APR is a great product and can offer some great features via the cruise control in many cases. The cost of the map on your car is £598.80 including vat. There is plenty of information here http://www.goapr.co.uk/products/ecu_upg ... 265hp.html

There are other maps available out there that also do a good job but one of the biggest things for me is that whenever choosing a map as mentioned before choose a reputible company who can offer you a good after sales service as there are a lot of people out there who are just selling a very poor cheap map who take the money and run leaving you high and dry should an issue arise. Mapping is like anything else, you do get what you pay for!


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Going for a reputable tuning house not the brand of map is always a good approach.


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

SuperRS said:


> APR > Shark > Revo > supershits


In that order? :wink:


----------



## leonard_e36 (Sep 23, 2013)

Patrizio72 said:


> Going for a reputable tuning house not the brand of map is always a good approach.


I run Revo stg1 on my 200hp tt 2.0tfsi , but is installed by russell automotive.... they didn't provide me with too much information , they just took the money and that's it. i was expecting them to tell me at least what gains should i see, what did they changed (for instance if they removed the speed limit etc). Do you think other tuners could do more about it or it would be just the customer service that could be a little bit more friendly?


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Much is also to do with customer service as you say, how much they value you and your car. Sometimes its hard to find the right place as popular ones can also end up not having enough time for you as they're so busy all the time. In my opinion picking a tuning house is like picking a surgeon for your car and in my eyes should set a relationship for ongoing work whether it's repairs or mods.


----------



## Steve CFC (Aug 11, 2013)

I think a lot is down to having a garage recommended to you , not sure if many of us are in a circle of people who on a regular basis have their cars tuned , so some is down to luck finding a decent garage , and as mentioned - good places are so busy , they may not simply have time to go too far in depth.
though off topic slightly , I went to Peter Doidge for a Parot sat nav system , and they have a real passion for what they do , which was very refreshing .. 8)


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Ben at Shark Performance gives great customer service.
He is very dedicated to what he does.


----------



## Patrizio72 (Mar 22, 2011)

Would love to have a Parot in my car but might fly off when I put the roof down


----------



## csluyuan (Sep 29, 2013)

Mapping is like anything else, you do get what you pay for!

___________________________
Fifa 14 Coins


----------



## MrNPG (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm thinking of having my TTS remapped, I would only go for a stage 1 as I don't want to have to start replacing certain components, just want an easy "software only" upgrade.

However, I've never had a car remapped before, is a stage 1 really that noticeable? I'm not too fussed about it improving my fuel economy (although that would be a nice bonus), would just like a bit more power, but do you really notice the power increase? I'd hate to fork out about £500 only to barely notice any difference!

Also, what are insurance companies like these days for a stage 1 remap? Do most increase the premium for it?

Cheers.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

MrNPG said:


> I'm thinking of having my TTS remapped, I would only go for a stage 1 as I don't want to have to start replacing certain components, just want an easy "software only" upgrade.
> 
> However, I've never had a car remapped before, is a stage 1 really that noticeable? I'm not too fussed about it improving my fuel economy (although that would be a nice bonus), would just like a bit more power, but do you really notice the power increase? I'd hate to fork out about £500 only to barely notice any difference!
> 
> ...


have a read here

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=408922


----------



## doctorf (May 15, 2013)

I got a Superchips remap and I think it's great. 
I can return it back to original spec whenever I like in 10 minutes for when it goes for a service and then apply the remap whenever I like. I've not compared it to anything else but it's bloody great!


----------



## Snappy79 (Dec 23, 2012)

Anyone experienced any s-tronic problems with a mapped TTS?

Thanks


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Snappy79 said:


> Anyone experienced any s-tronic problems with a mapped TTS?
> 
> Thanks


Nope.


----------



## doctorf (May 15, 2013)

Snappy79 said:


> Anyone experienced any s-tronic problems with a mapped TTS?
> 
> Thanks


Nope


----------

